# Who are you sticking your tongue out at?!?!?



## MillieMenzies (Jan 12, 2013)

Funny pic this evening x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love it. I have one too

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a sweetie.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab photo .. made me smile


----------



## MillieMenzies (Jan 12, 2013)

love it


----------



## MillieMenzies (Jan 12, 2013)

*brilliant they are soooo cute *



dmgalley said:


> Love it. I have one too
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


brilliant they are soooo cute


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the photos.. Millie has beautiful markings!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Aww so cute


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely puppies -


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Millie is so cute! Love the patch on her eye. Her body coloring reminds me of Molly except Molly's head is all brown with a bit of white around her mouth area. Same kind of fluffiness. Love it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha cheeky monkeys x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I can see a Friday night poo tongues thread coming!!! Cute pictures, such lovely cheeky faces x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Just found this one of a baby Jenna


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe what adorable pictures!!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh my - Millie is just gorgeous!!! :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely cute pictures.


----------

